# Early clinchers



## Langsmer (May 6, 2008)

Hey guys, would these work on early clincher rims? I know they don't actually make them new any more so the ones for sale are are surplus. I do know I have a set on my swiss army and they are really hi quality tires. I just figured they might be an inexpensive(ish) alternative to expensive tires.

http://www.swissarmyvehicles.com/showdetails.php?cat=surplus&partno=SAV4150


----------

